# 31276



## LizLindsay (Mar 9, 2014)

Can you bill this code with RT, LT modifiers of bilateral performed?


----------



## OCD_coder (Mar 9, 2014)

This CPT codes as a limit (MUE) of 1.  So you can only bill on a single line, modifier 50 with 1 unit.  Follow the RBRVU Fee Schedule, a status 1 indicator means a procedure is to be billed on 1 line, 1 unit with modifier 50.  Status indicator's with a 3, bill on two lines with LT and RT modifiers.  We bill all carriers the same way and have had great success in receiving payment.  We made this change to our coding policy over 2 years ago and have not had more than a couple of denials in that time.  When we call the company to find out why the denial, the override the error and pay it promptly.  

We bill our United Healthcare the same as CMS, per their own guidelines and have no problems getting reimbursed.
https://www.unitedhealthcareonline....ml/ReimbursementPolicies/Bilateral_v2014A.pdf

All carriers that follow Medicare rules:
http://bulletin.facs.org/2013/10/complexities-of-coding-bilateral-procedures/


----------



## LizLindsay (Mar 10, 2014)

thank you


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Mar 10, 2014)

It is a unilateral CPT code. It all depends on the insurance carrier as to how you would send it out.

Florida Medicare requires it on 1 line 1 unit with a -50 modifier 
United Healthcare requires it on 2 lines 1 unit -50 modifier on the second line 
Cigna Healthcare requires it 1 line 2 units -50 modifier .




DRIVES me NUTS


----------



## LizLindsay (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks Candyr73


----------

